# Pregnant Jack Dempsey



## Nirethell (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have a question, Last week I found that my Jacks laid eggs on a cichlid cave (Woo!) However I did a terrible no good thing as an inexperienced owner when it comes to my cichlids laying eggs. I moved them and their babies to a separate tank to stop the other fish from feasting on them. Only after I did this and knew they were free of danger did I read that I wasn't suppose to do this, scold me all you wish I'm a terrible person. Either way of course my jacks were now scared and freaked out and forgot all about their babies so the eggs didn't make it.

I've done a fair amount of research now on cichlid reproduction and apparently first timers like I have require a few times to get it right. So again my bad.

All of this is not my question. My question is I noticed last week that the female still looked pregnant, I don't think she was done laying eggs. How long can they hold them? Will this hurt her by holding them for so long? I don't want to lose her and all of my research hasn't turned up a similar question. Please help!


----------



## My2butterflies (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm no expert, but are you sure she isn't just fat? I have a female jack and she is a ferocious eater. She is chunky because she steals everyone else's food. She'll go as far as jumping up when I pull food out of the water. :lol:

Now I'm not sure about cichlids(I'm new to them myself) but koi you can hold off on feeding for a few days and their body should absorb the eggs. Same with goldfish. I've only known this to be an issue if a male isn't present. I'm sure your jack will be fine


----------

